
Ask HN: JavaScript bundlers overflow (webpack, browserify, gulp, rollup js?) - codegeek
This may be more of a rant. I thought that webpack is the new thing for bundlers and while I was learning it, I found out something called rollup js. So webpack is not the latest anymore ? Anyone worked with rollup js ?
======
acemarke
Webpack and Rollup are similar, but are best for slightly different use cases.
Rollup, as far as I know, is best when you're trying to bundle just ES6
modules. Webpack supports a much wider variety of input formats, both built-in
(CJS/AMD/ES6 modules) and through loaders.

At the moment, Webpack appears to be the most-used bundling tool for modern
web apps. Rollup does produce smaller output, and seems to possibly be a
better choice if you're developing a library rather than an application.

There are discussions going on about trying to leverage some of Rollup's
capabilities in Webpack to get the best of both worlds.

